# CPC-A vs CCA?



## semaxwell1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry if this topic has already been posted on this forum. If it has been, please post the link to the original thread.

Just curious what everyone's thoughts are on the CPC-A vs CCA, and which certification is in higher demand, which one is most recognized by employers? 

I know that it basically boils down to the employer's choice, and location is also a huge factor. Or is it just a matter of seeing what certification appears the most when searching for coding jobs and their requirements? 

Also, are CCAs having as much a difficult time finding jobs as CPC-As are having? I can't seem to find the AHIMA forum to see what people are saying about that, or does AHIMA even have a forum?


----------



## twizzle (Apr 2, 2012)

*CPC-a VCCA*



semaxwell1 said:


> Sorry if this topic has already been posted on this forum. If it has been, please post the link to the original thread.
> 
> Just curious what everyone's thoughts are on the CPC-A vs CCA, and which certification is in higher demand, which one is most recognized by employers?
> 
> ...



I got my first coding job three years ago by having the CCA. It is a highly regarded certification (it has been recognized by some leading accreditiation organization but can't remember which one), and gives a really good foundation in both physician and hospital coding. I guess I would have had as good a chance with CPC-a though. I have 25 years experience in a clinical setting which I think is what landed me the job, regardless of certification.

Andy.
CPC,CCA,CANPC


----------



## twizzle (Apr 2, 2012)

*CPC-A or CCA*



semaxwell1 said:


> Sorry if this topic has already been posted on this forum. If it has been, please post the link to the original thread.
> 
> Just curious what everyone's thoughts are on the CPC-A vs CCA, and which certification is in higher demand, which one is most recognized by employers?
> 
> ...



I got my first coding job three years ago by having the CCA. It is a highly regarded certification (it has been recognized by some leading accreditation organization but can't remember which one), and gives a really good foundation in both physician and hospital coding. I guess I would have had as good a chance with CPC-A though. I have 25 years experience in a clinical setting which I think is what landed me the job, regardless of certification.

Andy.
CPC,CCA,CANPC


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 2, 2012)

*CPC-a at a disadvantage*

Not every CPC program includes coursework in DRG's and the UB-40. Most hospitals won't look at you without this background.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 3, 2012)

It comes down to where you wish to work.  There are hospitals that hire CCAs, but I've also seen ads for health department (municipal goverment) jobs that prefer the CCA, though that particular job was certainly entry-level.

Too, the CPC focuses only physician.  If that's where you want to be, I'm not sure the CCA will serve you as well the CPC.


----------

